# Deckelung des EU Traffics zulässig ?



## Köster (31 Mai 2018)

Einige der (Prepaid) Anbieter von SIM Karten sind dazu übergegangen, vom gesamt garantierten Datenvolumen (zB 5 GB) nur einen Teil (zB 3 GB) in anderen EU Ländern zuzulassen.  Ich kann aber dann zB weitere 2 GB "EU-Traffic" zukaufen und habe dann wieder 5 GB, zahle aber mehr als wenn ich die 5 GB in meinem Heimatland nutzen würde.   Irre ich mich oder widerspricht das zumindest indirekt dem Verbot von Roaming Kosten innerhalb der EU ???


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2018)

Köster schrieb:


> widerspricht das zumindest indirekt dem Verbot von Roaming Kosten innerhalb der EU ?



Nein, es ist den Anbietern erlaubt, das Kontingent zu begrenzen.
Das kann Zeitlich oder Volumenahängig gemacht werden.
Hier soll verhindert werden, dass du den billigsten ANbieter in der EU suchst und dann nur Roaming hier in DE betreibst und so die Anbieter schädigst.
Das war eine Forderung der Telkos um ihrer Gebiete zu schützen.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Mai 2018)

https://www.teltarif.de/roaming/fair-use-policy.html


> Hohes Datenvolumen bei niedrigem Preis:* Einschränkung erlaubt*


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2018)

Das Problem betrifft mE eh nur "Billigtarife" und Prepaid. Wer z. B. für 7,99 € im Monat bei Smartmobil glaubt, dass er eine echte Flatrate auch im EU-Ausland nutzen kann ist auf dem Holzweg - ein Blick in die vereinbarten Vertragsdetails schafft Gewissheit.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2018)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/handy-nutzung-tueckische-freiheit-1.4027489


> Zwar sind Roaming-Gebühren in der EU passé. Trotzdem kann die Nutzung von Smartphone und Laptop im Urlaub teuer werden. Worauf man achten sollte.


----------



## Reisernder (6 November 2018)

immerhinkannst du mit prepaid karten nicht ins Minus rauschen


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das Problem betrifft mE eh nur "Billigtarife" und Prepaid. Wer z. B. für 7,99 € im Monat bei Smartmobil glaubt, dass er eine echte Flatrate auch im EU-Ausland nutzen kann ist auf dem Holzweg - ein Blick in die vereinbarten Vertragsdetails schafft Gewissheit.


Falsch. Das ist bei den "großen" Tarifen teilweise auch so.
Immer noch.


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2018)

Reisernder schrieb:


> immerhinkannst du mit prepaid karten nicht ins Minus rauschen


Zumindest nicht erkennbar.


----------



## habakuk (7 Dezember 2018)

gabs da nicht ein anderslautendes urteil ?


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2018)

habakuk schrieb:


> gabs da nicht ein anderslautendes urteil ?


Nein. Du darfst kein negatives Guthaben mehr haben. Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, Forderungen gegen Deine neueingezahlten Gelder aufzurechnen.


----------

